
Advances in OpenBSD packages [pdf] - janvdberg
https://www.openbsd.org/papers/eurobsdcon_2018_https.pdf
======
brynet
These are the slides for one of the OpenBSD talks that happened this past
weekend at EuroBSDCon 2018, in Bucharest, Romania. Unfortunately there was no
video recorded this year.

[https://2018.eurobsdcon.org/talks-
speakers/#MarcEspie](https://2018.eurobsdcon.org/talks-speakers/#MarcEspie)

Marc Espie has presented his work on the ports tree infrastructure & package
tools at nearly every recent EuroBSDcon, past papers for those including all
other talks are up on the OpenBSD events page:

[https://www.openbsd.org/events.html](https://www.openbsd.org/events.html)

Personally, I wish I had been able to see Todd Mortimer's talk on Sunday,
"Removing ROP Gadgets from OpenBSD"

[https://2018.eurobsdcon.org/talks-
speakers/#ToddMortimer](https://2018.eurobsdcon.org/talks-
speakers/#ToddMortimer)

[https://www.openbsd.org/papers/eurobsdcon2018-rop.pdf](https://www.openbsd.org/papers/eurobsdcon2018-rop.pdf)

And also Bob Beck's update on unveil(2):

[https://2018.eurobsdcon.org/talks-
speakers/#BobBeck](https://2018.eurobsdcon.org/talks-speakers/#BobBeck)

[https://www.openbsd.org/papers/eurobsdcon2018-unveil/](https://www.openbsd.org/papers/eurobsdcon2018-unveil/)

